# Thirsties Duo vs Bum Genius 4.0 pocket diapers or others?



## lkmiscnet (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm so confused by all the options that after a year and a half, I'm still using disposables! I find I have less and less time to research the options and I never end up pulling the trigger.

That said, I'm considering Thirsties because I like the "two sizes from birth to potty" and we would be in the size 2 now BUT...there are SO many other options. I'm also going back and forth between all in ones or pocket? DS is very thin and at 19 mo, weighs 21 lbs.

I'm also looking at Bum Genius 4.0, but don't know how they compare to each other.

My main requirement is that I only have ONE thing to put on my DS (e.g. stuffing a diaper and having it ready to go). He won't lay still enough to put on a cloth diaper and THEN a diaper cover.

Any feedback on aplix (velcro) closure versus snaps? One local diaper retailer suggested aplix because, as far as Thirsties are concerned, they will warranty it and sew in a new closure if it wears out (if I ship it back to them).


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

I've got the thristies duo covers that I use over prefolds. You can get them ready before hand and just put it on, or you can put the prefold on, snappie it, then put on the cover. I personally like my pockets a little better though. They're just easier, more convenient etc. I've got bumgenius 3.0s. I personally like the velcro better than snaps because I think they're easier to deal with. I don't have all in ones, but, I wouldn't want those since they'd take too long to dry. (I hang my diapers and pockets dry much faster than AIOs).


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

We have both diapers, but the Bumgenius 3.0 version. I like those much better. I loved Thirsties covers (sized ones though, never tried the Duo Wraps) and thought I would love the Duo Diaper, but I don't like the fit at all. Bumgenius is better in my opinion... We also have Coolababy diapers from Ebay and they fit really well, are super soft and held up great (15 months now), they have snaps, which I like better in the long run cause I have replaced a whole bunch of aplixes on other diapers already, it wears out so quickly. DH prefers snap diapers since he knows what setting is right for DS, while he feels it's guess-work with aplix.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

I haven't been overly impressed with the Thirsties Duos. DS grew out of the first size quite a bit before he grew into the second size - which means the second size was bulky. Plus I found that the two-part soaker system didn't work as well as it could have - the hemp part of the soaker shrunk but the microterry didn't, so that they didn't snap together smoothly. I'm overhauling my stash at the moment and the Duo was the first to be put away.

I do like the BGs very much though. I have some in snaps and some in Aplix and can argue for both. I do like that the snaps don't snag on other diapers in the wash!


----------



## MayasMama88 (Jul 15, 2010)

For DH and I, FuzziBunz were the first thing we tried, and have stuck with since DD was about 4 months old. If you haven't already researched them, they are pocket diapers (the original pocket diaper, actually) and are super easy to use. You just stuff them with the insert (we do all of ours after they've "cooled off" from the dryer) and they're ready to go. They did only come in snaps, which was fine because I never liked the idea of aplix, but now at Kelly's Closet they have them in hook-and-loop closures as a trial, so if you wanted to check those out that's the only place to get them as far as I know. Our FuzziBunz have held up beautifully for the last 9 months. In the one circumstance that I had a problem with one snap (it got caught in the dryer) Pam in customer service was super helpful and I got it replaced with no problem (and FAST). That's my two cents!


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I do not recommend aplix. It wears out, you shouldn't put it in the dryer (this is annoying to have to pick out shells from the wet laundry.) My favorite is FuzziBunz, by far, but the bumGenius 4.0 are good, too.


----------



## plantnerd (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of the BG pockets. They are such a user friendly product. If you're worried about stuffing them just do them all after they come out of the laundry and stack in a basket like sposies. Seamless. easy peasy. We bought ours used and they have been in the rotation for 10 months with no problems with the aplix. The laundry tabs on them do suck, so I attach the tabs together for laundry instead. I never used the thirsties duo diapers, but we did have some wraps and I loved them. They are sized pretty small, ds outgrew the size 1 by 4 months old. At this age I am not even using my prefolds b/c I can't hold this kid down long enough!


----------

